# Blue acara + Firemouth?



## Chris2500DK (Feb 15, 2006)

I have a 42 gal 40" long 16" wide 16" high tank.

I'm considering putting in a single firemouth and a single blue acara and some dithers, probably swordtails. Decor would be rocks, driftwood and plants.

I really like both the acara and the firemouth and from what I've read they're both at the peaceful end of the cichlid scale, but would it be likely to work out?


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

Blue Acaras and Firemouths usually make great tankmates. Both generally have moderate/mild temperaments.

The only real concern that I have is that in my experience, only 2 cichlids (unless a breeding pair) usually won't get along---the stronger one just bullies the weaker one. With more than 2 cichlids, aggression is dispersed. If your tank were a bit larger, you could easily add more cichlids, but with your tank size...more cichlids might constantly fight for space.

So, here is my advice to you. Try it and see....with the right decor, it might work just fine. Just be prepared to use a divider and/or remove a fish. If you could find a 3rd relatively placid cichlid such as H. Multispinosa (rainbow cichlid), you chances might go up even further. Just stay away from any aggressive species.


----------

